# Why does he sit on peoplEs feet?



## fisHarNekEd (Mar 17, 2009)

and he leans on people too (when he is on all 4's with his side). I broke him of jumping up, but he doesnt seem to realize that by leaning on people he pushes them over. He does it too children, which you can imagine isnt good. with some of the neighbor kids, they fall over, then he lays down next to them and licks them.

I thought he was testing people, but im not sure of this now. maybe just for attention? Maybe he wants people down at his level?

He doesnt really do it to me, but he does it to my roomate and wife (i think he likes the squeaky noises they make like a toy) I tell them to knee him and say get off. 

Im not too worried about it, but i would like to understand the psychology behind this...


----------



## big_shooter42 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not so sure of the psychology but its pretty funny cuz gunner does the same thing but i like when he sits/lays on my feet keeps em warm haha i just write it up as affection and that he likes people so he leans against em


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HA! My dogs do that to but they don't get pushy. I think they just wanna be close to someone.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i thinks its the attention thing, Boomer does it too.
they lean-you give attention. whether good or bad.
could also be that our dogs are clowns and they just think it is funny


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> HA! My dogs do that to but they don't get pushy. I think they just wanna be close to someone.


that is exactly what i think it is. they just wanna be snuggley. Peanut is always like that wether it is sleeping or just hanging out he has to be right on top of you. i dont see it as a problem though. its more of an affectionate thing.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Better question...

Why do dogs step on *ahem* "private" areas?

Everytime a man is sitting on the couch, MJ will step right on their fun parts trying to get in their lap. LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BECAUSE ITS FUN!!!!!! Nothin like squishin the junk!


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

*leaning on people*

great danes do this to, its a " i like you i feel comfortable with you so i will give my self to you" my dogs do this and if they do it with my friends i know they are worth trusting.

its i like you and want to be close.
same thing with the feet.
its a bonding thing dogs do together ever seen 2 dogs use each other for support its a " i know you got my back no matter what and i got yours to" 
thing. when a dog does it to me i feel honored, they can be trained not to do it but why ? its like kisses who doesnt like them ? and they do serve a purpose (to clean up that ranch/ketchup left over from lunch)


----------



## Kimbers dad (Feb 5, 2009)

my girl dont lay on my feet but she does the leaning thing everytime i am on the couch. its like she cant get close enough to me lol.


----------

